
PuDB: the IDE debugger without an IDE (2015) [video] - pmoriarty
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEXx-AQLOBk
======
m_mueller
Tried to use it just now. To be honest the UI felt like having my hands tied
behind my back coming from pdb. It's in that uncanney valley of being a GUI
but without the mouse. If I have to use keyboard-only I'd rather have it a
command line at all times so I can just type an expression like `b
myModule:381, myObj.prop == "my-condition"` instead of going through 7 modes
until I get there.

That plus it just crashed on me with a permission problem in some breakpoint
file as soon as I wanted to execute and it had strange screen update problems
in my terminal when setting the theme.

~~~
a3n
You might like ipdb:

"ipdb is a standalone Python debugger based on IPython. It is similar to the
pdb debugger from the Python standard library but has additional IPython
features such as improved tracebacks and syntax highlighting."

~~~
jordigh
I just use both. pudb to move around the code, and then I hit "!" to jump into
ipdb to inspect variables and objects or to run arbitrary code.

In fact, I believe I did just that in the video linked here.

------
StavrosK
I love PuDB. I've been using it as my debugger ever since I found out about
it, and it's been great. The most useful feature is that it shows you the code
you're currently executing (or that you will execute), so you get a much more
expansive view of what's going on. Plus, you can drop into ipython at any
time.

~~~
AlexCoventry
I watched the video, and it doesn't seem to offer much over python / emacs
integration.

~~~
bsg75
Unless you don't use emacs...

